# Guess which arrow hole punched the trigger?



## xavier102772 (Sep 2, 2010)

29 arrows with nice back tension and mostly surprise releases and one ridiculous rushed shot with a punched release. Still working on my back tension technique. Up until last week I was a command release shooter. Started shooting with back tension and a surprise release last week and my target groups have shrunk in size by a ton and I no longer hold low on the target. Used to have at least 5 or 6 flyers outside of the 10. 1 ridiculous flyer today. Huge improvement. Tomorrow there will be no flyers.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I hate that when that happens! 

Regardless, nice shooting....


----------



## jvan97 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice shooting. Metal game is so huge in this sport


----------



## unclejane (Jul 22, 2012)

At least you still hit the target. I'm lucky to do that even when my shot does go off right. I can pull arrows out of wood and drywall better than any other archer out there, tho.... 

LS


----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

unclejane said:


> At least you still hit the target. I'm lucky to do that even when my shot does go off right. I can pull arrows out of wood and drywall better than any other archer out there, tho....
> 
> LS


This site really needs a like button. Love this post.


----------



## xavier102772 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, shootin back tension and surprise release sure works well. Can't believe I held off so long to do it. Anyway, after that flyer, there is usually only one thing to say.....!#$&.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Nope stop figure out exactly what you did and shoot another 100 arrows with out doing that


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

Suock said:


> This site really needs a like button. Love this post.


Like


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

What distance?


----------



## unclejane (Jul 22, 2012)

Suock said:


> This site really needs a like button. Love this post.


... sorry couldn't resist. I should also mention I know how to "punch" a hinge too. You can make the SOB go off with a good heave, so I can do it and I can prove it LOL... so good that you're only doing that once in a while 

LS


----------



## bseltzer (Nov 20, 2014)

:embara:


unclejane said:


> ... sorry couldn't resist. I should also mention I know how to "punch" a hinge too. You can make the SOB go off with a good heave, so I can do it and I can prove it LOL... so good that you're only doing that once in a while
> 
> LS


Punch a release.... ? Man, I am the Sugar Ray Leonard of releases. Index trigger, thumb button, BT hinge, there's not a one of 'em I haven't punched with authority :embara: The one thing I can say in my defense is I haven't punched myself... not yet, anyway.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Focus on the 29 done right forget the one it doesn't matter


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey im right with ya shot 7 ends of perfect the other night then shot a zero out the top due to a yankapottamus. I always throw at least one and what sucks is that I know its in my head. I don't get real tired, its just a lapse in concentration. Indoor is such great practice for 3d for me but so frustrating at the same time. So I feel your pain


----------



## xavier102772 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, the last few days of shooting were much better. No punches into the 9 or further. All 10s and X's. Probably 1/2-2/3 X's. Really gotta shake my head as to why I held off learning to shoot back tension and surprise release for so long. Now that I've committed myself to learning and mastering it, I'm getting better and better. There's no going back to command/trigger punching for me. 

One thing I have noticed is that at least half the time it takes me at least 8 seconds or more to get it too release. The float on these shots is none too steady. They still hit the 10 or X, but she sure is more of a struggle to keep it there. Seems like I'm hesitating and shifting from pulling to just holding and not simply trusting to continue the pull after I'm set on target. Suppose with more practice I'll trust to pull through more and more with less and less hesitation. When I don't hesitate and just keep pulling the shot goes off within 3 seconds or so. The 3 second shots are far steadier than the 8 second+ shots.


----------



## bseltzer (Nov 20, 2014)

xavier102772 said:


> When I don't hesitate and just keep pulling the shot goes off within 3 seconds or so. The 3 second shots are far steadier than the 8 second+ shots.


Once I finally got it through my thick skull that if it ain't gone in 5, it ain't gonna go where I want... Period. So when that little alarm goes off, I let down. That one lesson probably cut my 9's in half all by itself. Unfortunately, I can still have one of those "Du-oh!" moments and punch in under 5 sec's, no problem. Still, and probably will always be, a work in progress.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Insufficient info you could have punched them all and just thought "squirrel" when you let the flier go;-)


----------



## Carbofastdirect (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## xavier102772 (Sep 2, 2010)

bseltzer said:


> Once I finally got it through my thick skull that if it ain't gone in 5, it ain't gonna go where I want... Period. So when that little alarm goes off, I let down. That one lesson probably cut my 9's in half all by itself. Unfortunately, I can still have one of those "Du-oh!" moments and punch in under 5 sec's, no problem. Still, and probably will always be, a work in progress.


It's easier to let down lately as I'm much choosier about wanting to make only good shots. When the float opens up after 5-8 seconds and I'm low on oxygen, it really opens up and the shot is gonna be a total turd shot. So keeping that in mind it makes it easier to let down.


----------

